# TiVo Rewards - Heads Up



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Just a note for everyone here in the TiVo Rewards program...

Our Rewards team asked me to give you a heads-up about an upcoming change to the Rewards program offerings. The 40-hour TiVo Series2 DVR reward, currently offered at 20,000 points, will soon be rotated out of the Rewards lineup. So, if you were planning on redeeming your points for a 40-hour DVR, you should do so by Sunday night.

Early next week you can expect to see the 80-hour TiVo Series2 DVR to be available as a Reward item, for 25,000 points.

The team asked me to let you know that we value your participation in the Rewards program, and they hope you will find the new 80-hour reward to be a good development.

Please let me know if there's any feedback to pass along to the team!

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> ... Early next week you can expect to see the 80-hour TiVo Series2 DVR to be available as a Reward item, for 25,000 points.
> 
> The team asked me to let you know that we value your participation in the Rewards program, and they hope you will find the new 80-hour reward to be a good development.


Well, I am *very disappointed* that the 140 hour box quietly disappeared a couple weeks ago, just before I got my last referral (today) to reach the 25,000 point level! Now they are replacing it with a smaller box?!? Bummer. Please tell them to leave the Lifetime Service at the current 35k level as that's what I am saving for now!

On a lighter note, you didn't mention the *TiVo Slippers * now available at the 15,000 level. Not a good deal, but cute.

EBF


----------



## Stainless Steele (Feb 2, 2004)

Keep up the good work Pony! Keep the new stuff coming!


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

Thanks for informing us this time, Pony. A lot of us has been dissapointed in the past when things have changed on us suddenly without warning.


----------



## ReaDOnlYP (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh No!! Only one more referral away!!! =(


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

How about also asking the rewards team why I still don't have my points for November which are now over a week late?


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

TVP,

I am generally disappointed in the devaluation of the rewards points, however I must say that I think this is a very good thing that you are doing here to warn people here in advance. Tivo will do what it judges is in its overall best interest, but I think that a warning to people saving up is a big help in curbing some of the ill will generated by the devaluation.


----------



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

yikes...so now instead of a 140 hr unit I can only get an 80 hr unit for my recently aquired 25K....this is one way to get people to loose interest.
I get the points and the reward goes away before I can redeem....and gets replaced by an inferiour model.
Next it will take 50K for a 40hr unit....


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Zevida said:


> How about also asking the rewards team why I still don't have my points for November which are now over a week late?


Zevida,

If you send me a private message with your contact information I'd be happy to pass your note along to the team.

Pony


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

bud8man said:


> yikes...so now instead of a 140 hr unit I can only get an 80 hr unit for my recently aquired 25K....this is one way to get people to loose interest...


Sounds like we are in the same boat, bud8man. What are you going to save for now? Maybe we'll get lucky and new models will really come out (early?) next year and we'll be able to grab one for less than 30k points!


----------



## Rhinoboy (Dec 3, 2005)

I was about to buy a Tivo box as a Christmas present and finally have the 140 hour box that I have been saving for for a year now. I wanted to upgrade from my 40 hour box and 80 is not really a step up. I also noticed that the 80 hour humax w/ DVD recorder and 300 hour Humax have disappeared too. I have other referrals in the works over the holidays and would have worked the extra points to get one of these instead. Could you let us know what Tivo boxes (Slippers not included) will be available as of the current plan (Is the 40 hour Humaxrecorder going away too?) I will still recommend Tivo to everyone, but will stop buying boxes as presents if there is less incentive in it for me. Thank you for your upfront info and please let us know the rest of available details. I assume you are devaluing the points due to people buying referrals on sites like Ebay, but isn't there another way to prevent this? All four of my referrals have come from family and friends who otherwise would not be subscribers (the legitimate way) It is unfortunate that we are penalized too. Thanks for continuing to produce the greatest product in the electronics world.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Inventory running low? Sell dem Tivos!!


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, TivoPony. I think it's great that you all are now giving some advance warning of changes; much appreciated!


----------



## Rawson819 (Oct 3, 2003)

In light of past of disappointments, the heads-up is a very cool move. Unfortunately the rewards team is still not hearing the cries of the people on the points to dollars ratio. The iPod Shuffle was looking pretty lonely in the 10,000-19,999 category and I don't dispute that the slippers are "cute" but come on, $99 slippers???


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

I've not been able to get into the rewards page this morning. Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Probably doing the update mentioned at the start of this thread!


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

I believe that you will find that the 140hr TIVO brand, the 300 Hr Humax Brand the 80 Hr, Humax Brand DVD units will actually be disappearing from stores as well as the TIVO Rewards page.

Those same models have disappeared from the TIVO Online store. You can't buy one there either.

A quick check of BestBuys in the Los Angeles Area (for example) shows only 2 of 8 stores have stock on the 140 model and none have stock on the 300 hour model.

I believe this is the beginning of the preparations for 'new models'. 

Of course, that's my opinion only.


----------



## topless (Oct 1, 2004)

Perhaps the folks over in the rewards department could look into adding those Harmony universal remotes that TiVo gave away awhile back. That would be worth saving up for!!!!


David


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ebf said:


> On a lighter note, you didn't mention the *TiVo Slippers * now available at the 15,000 level. Not a good deal, but cute.


Man those are cool! To bad they're not for sale in the store. 

Dan


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Man those are cool! To bad they're not for sale in the store.
> 
> Dan


Yeah, but not worth the $$ equivalent of $99, as someone mentioned above. I think they belong in the 5000-9999 level.


----------



## KrustyVT (Aug 8, 2002)

60 gig Color Ipod has been added at the 55,000 point level.

Only problem is that this is an outdated product - Do we have any hope of the latest [Video] Ipod being added? It theoretically should replace the 20 gig Color Ipod at the 37,500 point level since they both cost $299. I'm holding out for that to see if it arrives ... otherwise I'll have to settle for a Nano.

-=K=-


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

KrustyVT said:


> 60 gig Color Ipod has been added at the 55,000 point level.


This is most likely a video iPod. The old ones were called "iPod Photo" and are not even made any more. The new ones are called simply "iPod" and come in both 30GB and 60GB configurations.

Dan


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> This is most likely a video iPod. The old ones were called "iPod Photo" and are not even made any more. The new ones are called simply "iPod" and come in both 30GB and 60GB configurations.
> 
> Dan


These are not video iPods, they are in fact iPod Photos. I don't know when or if we'll have the iPod Video as a reward.

I've mentioned to the team that we might make that clear on the site. Thanks for the feedback.

Pony


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> Just a note for everyone here in the TiVo Rewards program...
> 
> Our Rewards team asked me to give you a heads-up...


Hi TiVoPony! Thanks to my friends not being able to wait until Xmas to setup their new TiVos  , I have saved enough for free Product Lifetime service. However, I am tempted to hang on to the points and see what's around the corner in the rewards department. The Lifetime service is listed as a " Limited-time Offer!" Will we start getting regular "heads-up" notices here? How long does a "limited time" last?


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

ebf said:


> Hi TiVoPony! Thanks to my friends not being able to wait until Xmas to setup their new TiVos  , I have saved enough for free Product Lifetime service. However, I am tempted to hang on to the points and see what's around the corner in the rewards department. The Lifetime service is listed as a " Limited-time Offer!" Will we start getting regular "heads-up" notices here? How long does a "limited time" last?


Be very careful about this course of action. Although I commend TVP on the "heads up," the past experience has been that whatever is "around the corner" is less attractive from a points-to-$ analysis. However, it might be just what you wanted. My advice, if you have the points for something you want -- redeem 'em. Bird in hand = 2 in bush.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

JPA2825 said:


> ...past experience has been that whatever is "around the corner" is less attractive from a points-to-$ analysis...


True. I'm not into the iPods, etc. The only thing I might want would be one of the yet-to-be-released new model TiVo boxes. The one benefit to getting Lifetime on my current box is it would have value in resale that could be applied toward one of the mystery boxes at a later date!


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

STILL waiting for Tivo Rewards to give me reward points from 11/2/05. My posts here and my PM's haven't resulted in anything.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

jennifer said:


> STILL waiting for Tivo Rewards to give me reward points from 11/2/05. My posts here and my PM's haven't resulted in anything.


Ho hum....still waiting.


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

Them rewards guys ain't exactly the fastest. I've been waiting 3 weeks for them to ship my network adapter too


----------



## pmcoolt (Mar 27, 2005)

any new rewards comin' soon??? i'm waitin' for an ipod video??? Is that a possibility???


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you for alerting everyone to the change. Things like this can go a long way to averting ill will.

I would like to point out that the time restrictions on referrals could be a little better managed. I personally bought two friends Tivo's for Christmas last year. The message on the page when I checked to see if they appeared continually stated to be patient, sometimes it takes a month or so for it to activate. Guessing that perhaps the two gift recipients didn't hook it up right away, I was very patient. Apparently, though, this is a problem because once those 60 days are up, you are out of luck. 

This seems patently wrong to me. If I referred someone, it is still in the system - why would it be so difficult to credit those points to me? Both parties definitely used my email when signing up, there is no question.

So, I'm lobbying for a very clear statement about this deadline to be put on the main Tivo Rewards page.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

sschwart said:


> Them rewards guys ain't exactly the fastest. I've been waiting 3 weeks for them to ship my network adapter too


I just got my Bose Sounddock that I ordered five weeks ago - they never sent me an email saying it was going to be shipped. So keep an eye on your mailbox as well as your inbox.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Zevida said:


> I just got my Bose Sounddock that I ordered five weeks ago - they never sent me an email saying it was going to be shipped. So keep an eye on your mailbox as well as your inbox.


I was thinling of getting the Soundock too. Did they double-box it for shipping?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Has anyone ordered the TiVo watch? If so, what are your impressions of it once you got it in hand?


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

I ordered the watch a couple of months ago and received it recently.

It's much bigger than what I perceived it to be according to the picture. It is much better suited to a male's watch than female.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

jennifer said:


> I ordered the watch a couple of months ago and received it recently.
> 
> It's much bigger than what I perceived it to be according to the picture. It is much better suited to a male's watch than female.


Would you consider it a "high quality" watch?


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Would you consider it a "high quality" watch?


I ordered the watch at the full 10000 points and I think it is well worth it. I have received many comments on it. I did replace the black band with a brushed stainless Speidel band. The watch is all stainless steel, has Japan movement ,is 30 meter water resistant and has a Large Tivo guy laser etched on the back.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

buddhawood said:


> I ordered the watch at the full 10000 points and I think it is well worth it. I have received many comments on it. I did replace the black band with a brushed stainless Speidel band. The watch is all stainless steel, has Japan movement ,is 30 meter water resistant and has a Large Tivo guy laser eached on the back.


I didn't know he was lasered on the back! Thanks for the information!


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

Is there anyway to tell how close my points are to expiring? I had 10000 points that I have had for a while (and subsequently 10000 more earned later) - I know they expire after 2 years, but have no idea when that anniversary is coming up (it was when the 5 x 140 hour TiVo bonus deal happened 1+ years ago).

I don't want to go in and discover that 10000 points have expired. Any thoughts? Anyone remember when that great 140 hour deal was?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

jmace57, if you log into your rewards account, you can click on the small "View account" link directly beneath your point balance. It will show you a detailed breakdown of exactly when you earned each set of points.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## Mangoman53 (May 3, 2004)

Perhaps I missed something and I apologize if that's the case, but I have searched the forums and haven't seen this mentioned.

I checked the rewards page today and *only *see the TiVo Slippers. They are now listed at 6,000 points. Nothing else is on the page.

Now, I only have 10,000 points and thought it may be possible that they're only showing me what I am currently eligible for, but that doesn't make much sense.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Stainless Steele (Feb 2, 2004)

Yea I noticed the only thing showing up were the slippers today as well.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

You need to look further down the page and click on "Browse Rewards"


----------



## Mangoman53 (May 3, 2004)

jennifer said:


> You need to look further down the page and click on "Browse Rewards"


Thanks! There must have been a glitch in the TiVo site. I clicked that several times to no avail, but they are back now.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

You're welcome.

Go forth and spend


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I've been signed up for this program for a long time, and have amassed a grand total of zero points. Nobody I know will buy a TiVo. (But my BIL did get the Time Warner DVR though, despite everything I told him about TiVo.)


----------



## do3 (Aug 29, 2005)

It would have been nice if Tivo had let us know in their emails that these rewards were rotating in/out. I had been saving up for the lifetime reward and had the correct number of points, but just didn't bother to go online right away to get lifetime. I waited about a week (I was busy) and POOF! Any plans to rotate it back in?


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

The lifetime membership will be phased out next week.

Hop on over to the Tivo Coffee House for further discussion/info.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

jennifer said:


> The lifetime membership will be phased out next week.
> 
> Hop on over to the Tivo Coffee House for further discussion/info.


Heh.

This isn't the Coffee House?


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

gastrof said:


> Heh.
> 
> This isn't the Coffee House?


Yep, it is  

I hope you found the information you were looking for.


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

No heads up that the TiVo watch is no longer offered?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

bgreen5 said:


> No heads up that the TiVo watch is no longer offered?


you must be devastated


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

BlackBetty said:


> you must be devastated




Well, when you've got 8000 points ready to spend, and the item you were going to pick up is no longer there this month... like it was last month... it kind of sucks.

Not a huge deal, but I see no need for the rolleyes sarcasm.

Actually, I'm more ticked off at Juniper for their new 3% foreign transaction fee. What a joke.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

bgreen5 said:


> No heads up that the TiVo watch is no longer offered?


HEADS UP!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321111

-smak-


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

smak said:


> HEADS UP!
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321111
> 
> -smak-


DOH!


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

smak said:


> HEADS UP!
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321111
> 
> -smak-


Well, starting a separate thread does me no good at all when I'm subscribed to the previous thread. 

Doesn't really matter... just would have been nice to grab the TiVo watch before closing out my Juniper account.

The real reason I'm in such a whiney mood is because I was anxious to be done with Juniper so I could go back to my MBNA credit cards, which had a very nice online account manager with real time transaction updates. Then yesterday I got an email from MBNA confirming my worst suspicions about the Bank of America merger: not only will my MBNA interface be replaced by the ridiculously sucky BOA site interface, but I will also be forced to select a new login ID.

Are there bigger problems in the world to worry about? Yep. Do life's little annoyances still suck, nonetheless? Yep.


----------

